# Best Cast To Start Learning?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not worrying about distance casting right now, just fishing distance. I'll be throwing 6+bait usually on a 12' OM 3-6 oz rod with a Daiwa SLX 20SHA spooled with 17 lb test. The reel will be serviced like a fishing reel. I have a field that I can cast about 160 yards in, I think that will work fine for a while. 

What's the most practical cast to learn (for my first power cast) that can be safely used while fishing in crowded beaches, and who makes a good cheap bulk line to cast with? I'll spool with fresh premium line before I go fishing. 

Is there a distance casting 101 thread anywhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SmoothLures said:


> I'm not worrying about distance casting right now, just fishing distance. I'll be throwing 6+bait usually on a 12' OM 3-6 oz rod with a Daiwa SLX 20SHA spooled with 17 lb test. The reel will be serviced like a fishing reel. I have a field that I can cast about 160 yards in, I think that will work fine for a while.
> 
> What's the most practical cast to learn (for my first power cast) that can be safely used while fishing in crowded beaches, and who makes a good cheap bulk line to cast with? I'll spool with fresh premium line before I go fishing.
> 
> ...


Tommy


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks bud.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

this is the easiest to learn except dont start with the bait on the ground use same technique but with about foot of line the graduate from there


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Will 12 lb BBG work for casting? I have plenty of extra...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Will 12 lb BBG work for casting? I have plenty of extra...



yes with a shock leader




9 rock


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

10 and 12 # is going to make it harder for you to control your reel, especially on a drum size reel. 

17-20# handles great on these reels, with a shock of coarse.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

dawgfish is right about the 12lb test on the daiwa 20. But for just practice if you have alot just underspool by about 50 yds. and the reel should be under control. Use the 17 for fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright thanks. I'll look for a pound of 17 next time I get out, they didn't have any where I went today. The 12 should be fine to practice casting and trash it when it gets old/backlashes and before I go fish, right? I'll use a 50 or 60 lb shocker.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Would a OTG be advised while on a crowded beach?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> Would a OTG be advised while on a crowded beach?


Not to mention the crazy tourists... Was the OTG recommended to start with to learn the basics or will it work in crowded beaches?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

It's NOT a cast for a crowded beach


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Well that's good to know. I'll still learn it and get it down then move on to something for crowded situations. What would be the best for crowded beaches?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

if the ofg cast means off the ground cast that I posted the video of yes with the exception that I explained do not put the bait on the ground set the rod parallel with your shoulder with a short line 12- 18'' no more and in one motion smooth no jerk let it go look at the sky about 40 degrees. after you get a feel for that then you can try the other casts in the other videos those casts take skill and time to learn . they come from the side and timing is everything straight over the top is best at first . get used to your set up and the experiment from there IMHO


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

for beginning and crowded beaches i'd suggest using the brighton, unitech, or hi-inertia cast. that cast can be done in a crowd. matter of fact 9rock added a clip of it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The ground cast covered in the fundamentals video clips is a full blown tournament version. Lots of rotation with the rod going through about 270 degrees of rotation. When I made this it was really targeted toward tournament casting. Should you use this cast on a crowded beach??? 

Absolutely not.

The ground cast is the best way to practice fundamentals that can be applied to any powercast. Arm extension, body rotation (which can be increased or decreased depending on surroundings) and the punch/pull can all be practiced more effectively.

When I'm casting from a crowded beach like the point at Cape Hatteras I would not use a pendulum or a ground cast that required a lot of body rotation. For me this is where the Hatteras cast shines. Basically a modified or areolized ground cast that was developed for casting in heavy crowds and still gives good distance.

The Unitech and Brighton casts are also very effective tight quarter casts as others have posted.

Practice is the key and practicing the right techniques will really cut down the learning curve.

Tommy


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks again. I'll get it down and practice practice practice once deer season goes out. Then pick a cast for crowds and start on it. Once I start hitting 150 yards I'll have to find a new field to practice in.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

you can use the OTG on a crowded beach. i do it alot of times.
just use ALOT less rotation, instead of holding the rod tip 270deg. hold it like 180-200deg.
itll have the same effect, except less loading from turning...
but im pretty sure you know how to slap it hard and make up for loss rotation right?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't even have my reel yet. :redface:

But I'll practice doing it different ways. I'll do actual beach casts while it's still cold and there's no tourists so make sure I can do it in a crowded beach.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

One more tip,

When using any powercast *ALWAYS* use a shockleader and check it often for abrasions and nicks. Also, learn to tie good knots and check them on a regular basis as well.

Tommy


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be sure to do that. Is a spool of cheap 50 lb test sufficient (when throwing 5 oz and less) or do I need premium stuff?


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*Left or right?*

What is more effective, to have the reel low, closer to the end of the rod or further up?
In other words is it better to have the right or the left hand on the spool?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Here are a few clips of a Brighton cast.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uovdjgQvUGU

Now at different speeds

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KR-hWgdSfS4&feature=related

Terry Carroll (Mr Zziplex himself)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=arTIwmbouJQ&feature=related

I hope this helps.


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*Left or right?*

Thanks Led,

Nice easy to follow instruction video.
It still does not answer the question though...
I guess it is safe to assume that it does not matter which hand is controlling the spool. It is probably just a personal preference that has nothing to do with the distance of the cast.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Oarfish,

Sorry for not answering your question fully.

It really doens't matter if you cast high or low reel, what does matter is how you play the fish - low reel can be more tiring on the angler (the rod becomes a longer lever) compared to high reel.

Personal preference


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tommy said:


> One more tip,
> 
> When using any powercast *ALWAYS* use a shockleader and check it often for abrasions and nicks. Also, learn to tie good knots and check them on a regular basis as well.
> 
> Tommy


I did not understand the principle or total purpose of a shock leader until a post by Sand Flea about shock leader knots on a spinning setup. I do now.

As to knots, I am a firm believer that if you cannot Snell a hook because of line size or eye size,, THE best knot to tie into a hook is the surgeons loop. If tied properly, it will have damn near line strength.

Matter of fact, I have perfected a double 50lb mono surgeons loop that uses one piece of mono that gives you the strength of 100 lb mono but without the bulk and gives you a backup line if one should break or be bitten thru.

Here is how I tie it:

1. From a spool of 50 lb mono, strip off 3 feet and cut.

2. Take the line and half it by lining up the two ends and pinching the middle to make it flat

3. Feed the pinched middle of the line thru the eye and loop it back around the hook end like a palomar.

4. Put a loop in the two lines above the eye and loop that back around the hook again like a palomar and pull tight

5. Feed the two ends back thru the eye and repeat step 4.

6. Take the two ends again and feed them back thru the eye and pull tight

7. Take the two tag ends sticking out of the eye and double those again and pinch in the middle.

8. Tie a surgeons loop and trim on the pinched end of the doubled tag line left. Pull tight and trim

You now have a hook, with two lines coming out the end about 6 inches long and if one of the 50 lb lines break or is bitten through, the other will still hold.

I will try make a step by step picture group and post latter this week


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree, and also the low reel position for fishing would be pain, when it comes to placing the rod into a tube rod holder on the beach.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> I'm not worrying about distance casting right now, just fishing distance. I'll be throwing 6+bait usually on a 12' OM 3-6 oz rod with a Daiwa SLX 20SHA spooled with 17 lb test. The reel will be serviced like a fishing reel. I have a field that I can cast about 160 yards in, I think that will work fine for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


OK let's start at the top. You don't have the reel yet so for now start learning knots and learn to do them in the dark. Next when ya get your new reel start by putting in the heavy breaks untill your casting gets real good, it will help with blow ups, then after ya get where your not getting alot of over runs then you can step down to the faster breaks.

YES start by learning the off the ground cast, you need to teach your body the basics of comming around slowly at first and then speeding up and then punch and pull and timing. You can then learn the Hatteras cast which is used on one of the most shoulder to shoulder fishing anywhere beachers there is, all the Hatteras cast is just a modified off the ground where your slinging the bait back behind you and then comming around.

Don't make the same mistake most of us hard headed guys do and that is worring about DISTANCE first, teach your mind and body the right way first and distance will come or do it the wrong way and get ready to pick a lot of blow ups and broken off rigs.


----------



## scoobe (Jan 2, 2007)

Basically, casts which use lateral/sideways rotation allow more windup but can send a lead dangerously down the beach. In a crowded situation use a cast with an overhead arc. If a lead snaps off on such a cast it will probably end up in the ocean in front of you.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm getting the reel this week and will be picking up a rod in a week or two. I think I'll have plenty of time before April to practice!


----------

